# Buying a car in Greece



## fifi leggo (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi, we are currently in Tunisia, living on our sailing boat, we're sailing to Greece/Turkey in April & are thinking of buying a camper van. How difficult/easy is it to buy a vehicule, tax & insure it in Greece/Turkey.


----------



## The Grocer (May 30, 2010)

fifi leggo said:


> Hi, we are currently in Tunisia, living on our sailing boat, we're sailing to Greece/Turkey in April & are thinking of buying a camper van. How difficult/easy is it to buy a vehicule, tax & insure it in Greece/Turkey.


Camper vans in Greece (like cars) are very expensive compared to the likes of Germany (where I think the best deals are). To buy any vehicle in Greece legally you must hold a residents certificate and have a Greek Tax number, so this could be an issue for you.


----------

